# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  Thai Bamboo ratsnakes / O. p. coxi babies this year!

## Charis

I didn't breed my coxi last year, so I'm very excited to see a tub full of little red rockets again! Serenity (totally misnamed, by the way) gave us 7 eggs on May 14th. 

Here are Serenity and the sire, Atari. Atari on top, Serenity on the bottom.



Eggs with mom.



Eggs in the incubator.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-09-2018),C.Marie (06-09-2018),Craiga 01453 (07-05-2018),_dakski_ (06-10-2018),John1982 (07-05-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-05-2018),_Sonny1318_ (07-05-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

Congratulations,  looks like a very nice clutch , can not wait to see the tiny little itty bitty babes  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bogertophis

What AMAZING looking snakes they are!  Congratulations-  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ax01

congrats! can't wait to see the lil finger prickers!

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-20-2018)

----------


## Charis

Was hoping for some 4th of July baby snakes to hatch, have two clutches close and two gravid Rosy boas. Doesn't look like it will happen but Serenity is laying her second clutch of the season right now! Almost as good as pips!
Looks like at least 4 fertile on the ground and at least one more egg on the way.

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-05-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

Good luck!  They're really beautiful.   :Good Job:

----------


## richardhind1972

Good luck with the incubation 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## Charis

Final total is 6 fertile, no slugs. So 12ish eggs from both clutches. 
The first clutch has one weird egg that I'm 99.9% positive is a dud. It had the very beginning of a "cheerio" when candled but it's never grown but it hasn't molded or otherwise obviously failed. Did spring a leak yesterday. I'll wait until it either does or the rest of them hatch to dispose of it though.
But in candling that one every few days for the first few weeks, I noticed one of the other eggs in the clutch seemed to have two cheerios. They've now grown so much that I can't see detail inside anymore and unfortunately, I've lost track of which egg that was. But this pair has previously produced one set of fraternal twins back in 2014, I didn't notice anything different about that egg but the possibility of another set of twins has me excited for that clutch to hatch! 

The twins were a female, 5 grams, and a tiny little male at 3 grams. Most of them hatch between 8 to 14 grams.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (07-05-2018)

----------


## Ax01

> Final total is 6 fertile, no slugs. So 12ish eggs from both clutches. 
> The first clutch has one weird egg that I'm 99.9% positive is a dud. It had the very beginning of a "cheerio" when candled but it's never grown but it hasn't molded or otherwise obviously failed. Did spring a leak yesterday. I'll wait until it either does or the rest of them hatch to dispose of it though.
> But in candling that one every few days for the first few weeks, I noticed one of the other eggs in the clutch seemed to have two cheerios. They've now grown so much that I can't see detail inside anymore and unfortunately, I've lost track of which egg that was. But this pair has previously produced one set of fraternal twins back in 2014, I didn't notice anything different about that egg but the possibility of another set of twins has me excited for that clutch to hatch! 
> 
> *The twins were a female, 5 grams, and a tiny little male at 3 grams. Most of them hatch between 8 to 14 grams.*


what?! we need pix! so smoll and so cute lol.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (07-05-2018)

----------


## Charis

Here is the 2014 twin clutch. They were the second of the season and my second O. p. coxi clutch ever, so was super exciting! The twin egg pipped first but only had one snout out to start with.





Came back a few hours later to this sight and couldn't believe my eyes at first, LOL.













This is one of the twins out, not totally sure which one. Might be the female.







This picture is definitely the male. His head looked ever so slightly underdeveloped until he ate and shed a few times. He took awhile to get eating if I remember right. I don't remember who bought the female anymore but a local friend has the male.





Well, those are all the starting to hatch pictures. I'll see about finding their individual folder pictures and uploading a few of them. Unfortunately I was a casualty of Photobucket's recent stupidity, so lost all of my online pictures. Moved over to imgur, which I don't really like and now have to upload stuff all over again.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (07-10-2018),_Ax01_ (07-05-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-05-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Thats so cool, I really think the colours is just so amazing on them Thai rat snakes


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## Ax01

> This is one of the twins out, not totally sure which one. Might be the female.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is definitely the male. His head looked ever so slightly underdeveloped until he ate and shed a few times. He took awhile to get eating if I remember right. I don't remember who bought the female anymore but a local friend has the male.


i think those have the perfect broken stripe - right at the neck. very, very nice overall snakes.




> Well, those are all the starting to hatch pictures. I'll see about finding their individual folder pictures and uploading a few of them. Unfortunately I was a casualty of Photobucket's recent stupidity, so lost all of my online pictures. Moved over to imgur, which I don't really like and now have to upload stuff all over again.


i totally agree that Photobucket sucks! they've ruined many threads here on the forum.

----------

Charis (07-05-2018)

----------


## Charis

Yeah, my pair produce largely babies with no cross bars or only one cross bar. Although one year they produced a baby with 7 cross bars. Serenity has two cross bars and Atari has none. The cross bars fade out to almost nothing once they are adults though. Thankfully Serenity's are still perceptible enough that is makes telling them apart easy when they are paired up to breed.

----------


## Charis

Okay, got some of the other pictures up. This is T2, the male, after first shed, I think.













And this is T1, the female after first shed.









And this is one of their full sized siblings for comparison.

----------

_Prognathodon_ (07-09-2018)

----------


## Charis

:Tears:  Well, kind of a sad day here. The first clutch started to hatch, or at least one egg slit. Unfortunately, after slitting the egg multiple times, no nose poked out, so I cut the egg open and could tell it had died. Removed them from the egg and there were twins in there. Not sure what went wrong, nothing was obviously amiss with them. At least I was right about the two cheerios though. No other pips right now.

----------


## richardhind1972

Sorry to hear that charis,fingers crossed for the rest 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

Charis (07-08-2018)

----------


## Charis

Another baby pipped yesterday morning but was keeping his head in when I checked, so finally got a bit paranoid last evening and cut a small window to check on it and he was just fine. So AxS7918-1 was out and about this morning. No other pips in the clutch so far.

----------

_Avsha531_ (07-09-2018),_Prognathodon_ (07-09-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-09-2018)

----------


## Charis

Wow!! I just got a shock, two more eggs in the coxi clutch pipped and when I just checked on them a minute ago, we have another, live set of twins!!! Two twin pairs in one clutch ...

The first egg to pip today, seems to just be one in there.



Then the other egg slit but I didn't see a nose for a few hours, so cut a bigger hole. Came back a few minutes ago and there were two heads hanging out of that one!!!

----------

_Avsha531_ (07-10-2018),_Prognathodon_ (07-10-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-10-2018)

----------


## Charis



----------

_Avsha531_ (07-10-2018),_Prognathodon_ (07-10-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-10-2018),_Starscream_ (07-10-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great pics of the twins

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Avsha531

These guys are so cute, I love this species in general (from afar lol). For some reason every time I see pics of O.P. Coxi their faces strangely resemble my young BRB

----------


## Charis

The first twin is out and a little rocket. Got one flying picture while trying to get a weight, which is probably 2.2 or 3.2 grams, the scale was really struggling to get a reading, so not sure whether to trust either of those numbers. It's a male.

----------

_Prognathodon_ (07-11-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-10-2018)

----------


## Charis

The other twin is out now. He was much calmer and let me get some good pictures and a good weight on him. He is 3 grams and male as well. Looks the same as the first twin.

----------

_Prognathodon_ (07-11-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-10-2018)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

Amazing photos and wonderful job breeding this species! They are so beautiful! 
Really cool you got so many sets of twins

----------

Charis (07-10-2018)

----------


## Charis

The 6th and last baby had emerged this morning.

----------

_Prognathodon_ (07-11-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-11-2018)

----------


## Ax01

> And this is one of their full sized siblings for comparison.


lol i think it's hard to demonstrate the size difference between the new babies and it's older sibiling an internet audience w/o having them side by side. the nickel kinda gives the true scale but u don't really realize how teeny tiny they are until u seem them in person. these are like 4 or 5 gram animals!




> Well, kind of a sad day here. The first clutch started to hatch, or at least one egg slit. Unfortunately, after slitting the egg multiple times, no nose poked out, so I cut the egg open and could tell it had died. Removed them from the egg and there were twins in there. Not sure what went wrong, nothing was obviously amiss with them. At least I was right about the two cheerios though. No other pips right now.


so sorry to hear that.   :Sad: 


also i like that the last set of twins both have double crossbars. identical twins!

great clutch!


Edit: BTW how did u sex them right away?

----------

